# I See Faces ...



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Ever looked at an inanimate object and seen a face looking back? Here's a few I've spotted to get you started:

London Overground train - little grey monkey with big orange tongue










In a lecture theatre, a robot frog watches the room










In a hotel bathroom, a pair of chibi sockets are dismayed at the unfolding scene...










...whereas the chrome aardvark merely turns it's head










Coming downstairs, an evil robot ape is watching from the rear of my bicycle


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Took this picture of clouds in Mt Robson NP in BC a few years ago. I see a screaming face with one eye closed…


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

False widow spider with a grinning face on its back.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A few years ago I had a visitation from Nefertiti :scared:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

How fast was the ostrich running when it hit this plank...? This phenomenon of seeing faces in objects actually has a name... facial pareidolia... so now you know.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> How fast was the ostrich running when it hit this plank...? This phenomenon of seeing faces in objects actually has a name... facial pareidolia... so now you know.


 Once you start seeing them they're everywhere! More facial pareidolia please!


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Are the butt & gum bins in Fulham hiding a secret invasion force of Cybermen?


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

These three little guys, impassively standing arm in arm, quietly blocking the road on the day of The Funeral.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

The little banana box in her alcove, keens her sad yellow song to a world that doesn't hear or care.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The LH side of this rock looks pretty grumpy. (Taken from the Disco boat)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Creepy, smiling skull looking down on the occupants of the boat that have entered his cave. The 'eyes' are holes that have opened to the sky through millenia of water wearing away the limestone. The more you stare at it, the clearer it becomes.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Noticed our shoe cabinet grinning at me just now...


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Noticed our shoe cabinet grinning at me just now...
> View attachment 80154


The Wicker Man!
Run!


----------

